# Sommerfeld's Tongue and Groove?



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried Mark Sommerfeld's new tongue and groove bit set that he uses in his cabinet making? If so, what were your thoughts. I looks really slick on his video when he uses it in combination with a pocket hole jig. I really like the fact that the tongue is offset to allow for either a flush fitting joint or one that can be used for scribing along a wall. Any feedback would be great before I go out an order a set. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shane
I have not used his bit set but I did make my own with two sets of T & G sets.
That's to say 3 cutters on one arbor.
And it works the same way Marc's works but I set it to cut 1/4" deep. (the default is 7/16" deep) on most of the T & G sets.
see below
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2725
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2233
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2236
I also use the T & G set to make may door frames.

And you are right about his video it's great with may new ways to make cabinets quick and easy and how to use the router table.
I have all his videos and I was just about to view the Router Table one when I saw your post.

Have a good one.

Bj


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into making my own. I had thought about trying to do that, but then hesitated. I really like the "matched set" idea. I plan to start using the rubber gromet concept and bottom out my bits. I thought that if I made my own, I would contantly be having to set and re-set the heights. I guess set-up blocks would help in that case though now that I think of it.

Have you made any cabinets using his system? If so, was it as easy as he makes it look?
Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shane
Yes, many and yes it's that easy with the pocket hole jig and the T & G set.
I did talk with Marc Sommerfeld today and he is going to drop the CMT line of router bits and he has a new ones coming out with his name on the them, he said they will be a bit lower in price and just as good as CMT maybe a better.

Just a Note****Once you make one his way you will always use his systems it's that good,,,,,most cabinets are just a big box and once you get that down your in and you can turn out cabinets all day long that just get better as you go.



Bj


----------

